# Reliable Hybrid Water Boiler



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

*Reliable Hybrid Water Boiler with an excellent Cost-Efficiency Ratio*

A couple of days ago I've received my new electric bill. 
So, the heating season is almost over and below you can see how my idea is reasonable.


*Some details:*
In 2013 I demolished my oil fired water boiler and since that time I do not use heating oil any more thanks to my Hybrid water boiler and my three solar supplemental heating systems. 

The bill dated 2014/02/07 demonstrates electric usage for the two coldest months (December 2013-January 2014), the bill dated 2014/04/07 demonstrates an electricity price skyrocketing (hope just temporarily):



















More details are posted here: https://sites.google.com/site/modernwaterboilers/

Boris Romanov

P.S.
Electricity Price Index Soars to New Record at Start of 2014; U.S. Electricity Production Declining: http://cnsnews.com/news/article/ter...ex-soars-new-record-start-2014-us-electricity
Wind Industry Study: Electricity Prices Skyrocketing In Largest Wind Power States: http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesta...es-skyrocketing-in-largest-wind-power-states/


----------



## Pat32rf (May 5, 2014)

I'd be happy with a hydro bill of $400/month! That is minimal use of a geothermal heating system and a lot of firewood.....plus we pay sales tax on the hydro to boot!

Just noticed your NY address. That's where we sell our surplus hydro at a loss. The rest of the world has no idea of the stupidity of the deals made in past by Ontario Hydro. The worst of which are the "green power" deals involving solar and wind.


----------

